# Need help with electrical problem



## kokako (Jun 3, 2011)

My neighbour has a MGG T180 ride one (it's rubbish...)

He hates all the safety switches (seat, brake, catcher...) because they are constantly causing problems due to grass making the switches not work.

So, he wanted to bypass all the safety switches and connected a wire directly from the ignition switch to the starter relay. 

It worked great but then at the end of the day he heard a high pitched squeal and the mower would not turn off. He had to pull the battery to kill it.

Any ideas?

ps. He is quite aware of the danger of the removing the safety switches, but he is 70+ and a very stubborn old coot!


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Did your neighbor connect the bypass wire to the starter side of the solenoid? If so, the starter may have been running the whole time as the engine was running... Having to pull a battery cable wire to kill an engine is most definately out of the norm.

Cedar Mill Bumper and Hitch


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

It would depend on how he bypassed the safety switches. If he ran a wire from the key switch to the starter relay, he may have bypassed the magneto kill system that lets you shut the mower off. I hate bypassing safety switches, and I won't do it for anyone at work (or tell them how due to liability reasons), but if he insists, have him simply jumper the safety switches with a short jumper wire that he would have to make up. Its just a short length of wire (2-3") with spade ends to fit into the plugs on the safety switches. You'd unplug the switch, jumper it with the wire, and zip tie it up to keep it from getting caught in anything. Remember that some safety switches have a NO and NC position and have to be connected to work for other functions. An example would be the PTO switch. It has to be down to start (makes contact with the safety circuit) and up to make the deck run (makes contact with the PTO circuit). Not all mowers have that, and a model number on the mower might make it possible for me to look it up for you to get a better idea of how the electrical system is laid out on that tractor.


----------

